# Mitchell 302 Problem



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got into old Mitchell reels and bought three. Two of them arrived today. I got a 300 and a 302. The 302's drag system arrived in a zip lock bag! Uh-oh. Having never seen one before and not having taken it apart, this aught to be interesting. I have looked at the diagram and it all appears to be there. I have a couple of questions.

Are ALL of the washers brass? no fiber ones?
Should they be greased?

Also the bail spring is either, missing, broken, or installed wrong. The bail will not fully open or close. I have not taken it apart to look yet.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I just got into old Mitchell reels and bought three. Two of them arrived today. I got a 300 and a 302. The 302's drag system arrived in a zip lock bag! Uh-oh. Having never seen one before and not having taken it apart, this aught to be interesting. I have looked at the diagram and it all appears to be there. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Are ALL of the washers brass? no fiber ones?
> Should they be greased?
> ...


Hopefully Joe responds to you with this one cause I got nothin'. Haha.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

No grease...alternate stacking the tipped ones with the other ones....if you have fiber ones put them in the rotation also....you want to have the other ones on top ov your stack or otherwise your drag will tighten itself up.....If any washers are grooved discard......Throw away the bail and put a PUM on it.....The bail roller was NEVER functional.....Hope this helps.....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out this link. It has a couple of common improvements for the 302 drag stack. 

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/734755/mitchell-302-penn-drag-upgrade


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Throw away the bail and put a PUM on it.....The bail roller was NEVER functional.....Hope this helps.....


I don't want to... but I may have to... The spring is there, but I cant get it back into the correct position.

I've never fished a manual pick-up reel. I don't know that I would like it.
But I may have to find out. haha


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you had any luck getting the 302 fixed


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive built a few ...hundred


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't really tried. I took the bail off and the spring is there and not broken. Just installed wrong. I have tried putting it back, but it is not thick enough to stay engaged as you rotate the bail arm over the stop. I've got to buy a few parts and cant afford them right now.

This week's time and money are going into getting my 304 stripped, up and running to give to my wife for her birthday in about three weeks. Stripping is taking a LONG time!!! That baked enamel is some tough cr*p! I just bought an airbrush and paint, and an airbrush sized sandblaster to use on them. Now I have to learn to paint... In three weeks! haha At this rate she will probably get a box of parts and a jar of paint showing what color I am going to paint it!

I have the sideplate stripped, the body and spool soaking in thinner and a new rotating head on the way. The original was worn out and wobbled when line tension was applied. Spacers were all there, just wallowed out on the inside of the pinion gear.

302 is next project . Def getting ht-100 drag and stripped and painted. I don't want to go with PUM, but I may have to if I cant get bail back together. Both the 304 and 302 are getting knobs as well. Then the search for a 402!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Install the spring on the arm first..the line up into hole on the cup..the bump stop should be right of where it contacts the cup if your looking at it..hold the bottom of the bail in place with your left thumb..then lightly pull the top out with your other hand just enough to clears the little arm that the bump stop rests on...as your still holding the bottom in and rotate it counter clockwise until its past the arm..hold in firm and install the screw..make sure your screw is handy..and your thumb isnt covering the screw hole..hope this helps ..id say you could bring it over and id throw it on real quick ..but your kinda far..let me know if you cant get it maybe i can make a video for you


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

What parts do you need for the 302


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cajun creationz said:


> Install the spring on the arm first..the line up into hole on the cup..the bump stop should be right of where it contacts the cup if your looking at it..hold the bottom of the bail in place with your left thumb..then lightly pull the top out with your other hand just enough to clears the little arm that the bump stop rests on...as your still holding the bottom in and rotate it counter clockwise until its past the arm..hold in firm and install the screw..make sure your screw is handy..and your thumb isnt covering the screw hole..hope this helps ..id say you could bring it over and id throw it on real quick ..but your kinda far..let me know if you cant get it maybe i can make a video for you


I already tried that. The spring disengages WAY before you can get the arm out far enough to clear the stop. Not even close.

Parts for 302?
I need:
1 Bail spring?
2 handle knuckle (I broke mine removing handle wrong direction) cant find a whole handle like mine. Mine has serrations cut INTO rear knob , not sticking out like most.
3 HT-100 drag kit
4 custom knob
5 maybe PUM kit

I may drill rotating head and spool for "lightening" holes too.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Try the spring the other way then..one end is shorter than the other..i have all the parts you need


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

I may drill rotating head and spool for "lightening" holes too.[/QUOTE]dont bet on a noticeable weight loss..because i promise you it wont be felt


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Its a pain t figure out for the first time how to get those bails back on..but once you do a dozen or so ..you'll be able to do it blind folded


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've done many bail springs before. i'm not new to servicing spinning reels, just to Mitchells. Bails are always a little of a pain, but this one is giving me fits. As for the spring. You cant turn it over. It has tabs on the ends to engage the bail arm and the cup. One sticks down from the spring, the other sticks out to the side. It will only go one way.

Yes I know about the "lightening" holes. That is why I put it in quotation marks. I just like the way they look. haha I like the slotted one that you did as well. the one in your sig. But I'm not that ambitious yet.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have a part of the spring pointing down it is bent ...they should both be pointing out


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

That is why it keeps popping out..i have one here you can have


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

you are correct, one end points up, the other down. I had it confused with another reel I was working on. It has been a week since I looked at it.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

Stretch the coils out were the spring is taller and it will be easier to install.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mitchell master said:


> Stretch the coils out were the spring is taller and it will be easier to install.


 
I had done that already. I was talking to someone on the Mitchell Museum forum and he had a helpful tip.

Install spring in arm.'
Line up spring with hole in bail and install screw by one turn or so.
then rotate arm into position.
Tighten screw.

I figured out the TRUE secret to getting it installed. Order 3 new ones on the internet and then try again. it pops right in there! I guess I have three spares wen they get here!


----------

